# Topics > Applications > AI in real estate >  Real estate tech, Compass Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Compass Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Compass Raises $370M As Increasingly Crowded Real Estate Space Heats Up"

by Mary Ann Azevedo
July 30, 2019

----------

